
Top 100 Newsletters for Developers and Designers - alexgotoi
https://medium.com/commit-push/top-100-newsletters-for-developers-and-designers-727dfc76c9a#.7pjbaahwc
======
anngrant
Thank you so much for these amazing ideas! I've been currently working on my
own newsletter design using this ready-made template -
[https://www.templatemonster.com/newsletter-email-
templates.p...](https://www.templatemonster.com/newsletter-email-
templates.php) . Hope, my newsletter will be included to your list one day!

